# african bull frog/pixie frog



## edventurous77 (Sep 14, 2006)

hey any of yas keep these? if so please describe your set up or post pics pleaze. any of you keep them in a semi aquatic set up do they like water?
thanks 
Ed


----------



## stonemantis (Sep 14, 2006)

Here's a useful link:

http://allaboutfrogs.org/info/species/pixie.html

just google: african bullfrog/pixie frog to find more information


----------



## edventurous77 (Sep 14, 2006)

thanks for the help but i already bin on the site i jus wanted 2 see some other peoples set ups and see if some people had had success keeping the frogs semi aquatic;P


----------



## edventurous77 (Sep 15, 2006)

anyone???????????????? please


----------



## Lestat_tnt (Sep 15, 2006)

setup I used to have
My african bullfrog.










They LOVE water, and are actually pretty good swimmers. Semi aquatic would work. Just keep the water clean and dont let them get too cold. I use a bowl for my frogs needs, it is easy to remove and clean.


----------



## Pokerplayer (May 11, 2009)

Does someone knows how 2 sex these guys??

Ivè read u can only tell difference when the are full grown by there size.
But i dont wonna wait 3 years just 2 find out my pyxie is a little female.


plz help


----------



## Goomba (May 12, 2009)

I have a male, and I have kept around 10 or so in the past. Follow the link in my signature for all your fat frog needs. There's a lot of information about them.


----------



## Goomba (May 12, 2009)

Here's a recent video of Sloppy Joe eating a pre-killed adult mouse. He only gets rodents once every 2 months.


----------



## Goomba (May 12, 2009)

Also, in regards to keeping a Pyxie semi-aquatic...

These guys are VERY sloppy. They love to burrow and kick dirt around, etc. If you'd want to successfully keep them in a half and half setup you'd have to figure out a way to limit the amount of soil that spills into the water (I say soil because you should NEVER use pebbles or sand as a substrate). You'd also need a solid fluval type filter. In all honesty, the cleanest and easiest way to keep them is on coconut fiber type soil that is deep enough to burrow in, and a water dish with ample space to soak in. Change the water daily.


----------



## Goomba (May 12, 2009)

Pokerplayer said:


> But i dont wonna wait 3 years just 2 find out my pyxie is a little female



You can sex much earlier than 3 years. Usually when they're coming up on 4 inches snout to vent you can start seeing some indicators of sex. It's mostly about head shape, size, and proportionality. Just swing by Fat Frogs and we'll let you know what's up. My advice is to snag a couple of babies (make sure they're P. adspersus, not P. edulis), and raise them up and feed them alot. Keep up posted with pics and before you know it, you'll know the sex.


----------



## Pokerplayer (May 14, 2009)

Goomba said:


> You can sex much earlier than 3 years. Usually when they're coming up on 4 inches snout to vent you can start seeing some indicators of sex. It's mostly about head shape, size, and proportionality. Just swing by Fat Frogs and we'll let you know what's up. My advice is to snag a couple of babies (make sure they're P. adspersus, not P. edulis), and raise them up and feed them alot. Keep up posted with pics and before you know it, you'll know the sex.


thx alot m8

And awsome site u are linking 2 
Its really nice for a newbie like me, 2 read all the stuff u guys write in the forum.


----------



## caslitwiler (May 13, 2010)

Goomba.. I noticed you're from Arizona. I live in Phoenix. I'm desperately trying to find a Pixie. I've found nothing on the internet.. I found one small store in Mesa that told me to call every week to see if they get any in... whereeeeeeee did you get yours?


----------



## fangsalot (May 13, 2010)




----------



## atropos (May 15, 2010)

Really amazing eating monsters :evil:

Here's mine, think it's male, maybe someone overhere can tell me if it's male or female?


----------



## stevetastic (May 15, 2010)

i can't tell you if it is male or female but i can tell you that it is not a giant african bullfrog (Pyxicephalus adspersus).  The single tan line indicates that it is a dwarf african bullfrog (Pyxicephalus edulis).  I have both species and these don't get very big but still like to eat a lot.


----------



## atropos (May 15, 2010)

What are the main differences between the 2 species, besides size? Bought it as P. adspersus, to me they also looked like an adspersus.

No problem if it's an P. edulis, then I still have to get a P. adspersus.


----------



## stevetastic (May 15, 2010)

atropos said:


> What are the main differences between the 2 species, besides size? Bought it as P. adspersus, to me they also looked like an adspersus.
> 
> No problem if it's an P. edulis, then I still have to get a P. adspersus.


P. adspersus have 3 green lines on there back that usually fade as they grow.  P. edulis has just the one tan line that i believe they keep forever.  Size is the main thing.  its 9+ inches for adaspersus and like 4 i think for edulis.  From my experience with mine is edulis are more skittish.  mine tend to run away.  The fun thing about them is they can be kept communally.  Adspersus tend to be more bold but often try to eat tank mates and fingers.


----------



## atropos (May 15, 2010)

Mine is now about 4 inches, indeed a bit skittish. And it also likes fingers :}

Maybe an idea to buy some more edulis too then, if they can be kept communally.

Thanks for the info, my frog only had 1 line across it's back. Now I'm going to search for one with more stripes.


----------



## stevetastic (May 15, 2010)

here are some examples:

Giant

VS

Dwarf


----------



## atropos (May 15, 2010)

I'm pretty sure now that it's a P. edulis.

Tomorrow there's a reptile show, so I'm going to look for a P. adspersus.

Again, thanks alot.


----------

